# Low Rise Pants?



## meckel (Mar 22, 2009)

Anybody know of any decent pants (5k or better) that have a low rise waist? I have some burton pants and theyre warm but the waist comes up way too high.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I just bought a pair of Burton Ronin Rockets online that are advertised as being low rise... I'll let you know how it fits when they get here


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

special blend annex


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

lowrise smarty cargo (686)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Aggreed 686 rules


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

My burton ronin rockets are pretty low rise. Beware, they are pretty slim around the knees. They are very comfortable and look really steezy.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

meckel said:


> Anybody know of any decent pants (5k or better) that have a low rise waist? I have some burton pants and theyre warm but the waist comes up way too high.


Pull 'em down and cut them off at the shins. Presto: instant non-gangsta white boy.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

any holdens....


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I want a pair of holdens so bad


----------

